# Bad movies!



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, I got asstime to burn, so been flipping through the old DVD's finding some cinamatic wonders to help eat time. Some good, some are fun, others well, you all know about the others. Yesterday, I watched Transformers 3, and Taken. Both good movies if you watch them as entertainment only. Today I watched Constantine, with Keanu Reeves, the dude can't act! Same skills he had back in the "Bill and Teds" era. That aside, I still found my self enjoying the show. Gotta love the meds!

What movies do you guys gravitate towards when its just you and the screen?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought Taken was a masterpiece of suspense--for pushing the boundaries of what is within believable reason. Liam Neeson is a top notch actor.

I like Constantine for it's potential, and what they chose to do differently from the comic(which is dark, immature, excessive). But it was a failure at being cool.

When I'm sick it makes me want to watch thoughtful science fiction and standup. Last time I watched Louis C.K. and I slobbered and fell off the couch.


----------



## jmforge (Jan 6, 2012)

Rachael Weisz in a wet t-shirt will always compensate for the Tin Man's acting or lack thereof. Taken is good solid guy entertainment.


----------



## shankster (Jan 6, 2012)

"
Last time I watched Louis C.K. and I slobbered and fell off the couch."
i just watched one of his live shows from N.Y. Sooo funny,he's one hilarious dude..Another one of my favorite comedians is Ricky Gervais,anything he does is hilarious.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 6, 2012)

I should temper the original statement by saying I am saving the worst for last, these were good, Taken was fantastic! Liam Neeson at his best. Oh yeah, watched Clash of the Titans as well!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 6, 2012)

Some of the old Schwarzenegger movies - the Terminator series; Predator; Commando; The Running Man; True Lies; Total Recall.

Lord of the Rings.

Our boy Keanu in The Matrix or in Speed.

Serenity (stars Nathan Fillion, a hometown boy from Edmonton).

Iron Man. X-Men. Spiderman. Fantastic Four.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 6, 2012)

+1 on Taken

Anything from Hong Kong.

-AJ


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 6, 2012)

Serenity is on the short list, as is The Last Samurai, The Matrix trilogy, and the Underworld movies. Love Kate in the black latex!


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 6, 2012)

Like Rick I also love old Schwarzenegger movies. I also love some of Stallone's old ones, Cobra in particular is a classic cheesy 80s film. I dunno why but I love the old 80s cheesy action films. I think it's because they have a certain integrity about them. They aren't trying to be something they're not. I also love the original Miami Vice tv series, but it isn't really cheesy, when I have some time on my hands I always go through it all on dvd


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh Yeah! I got Daves guide to sharpening videos to watch to!! :matrix:

Hey Dave! You need a little knife sharpening smiley!


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 6, 2012)

When I was recovering from my last surgical adventure I watched a lot of old "biker" movies. My local movie store has a "psycotronic" section with Russ Meyer stuff that is funny.


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 6, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> I should temper the original statement by saying I am saving the worst for last, these were good, Taken was fantastic! Liam Neeson at his best. Oh yeah, watched Clash of the Titans as well!



I hope you got to watch the non-theatrical version of Taken, if you're into a little extra torture for the bad guys.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, I bought the un-edited version


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 6, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Today I watched Constantine, with Keanu Reeves, the dude can't act!



Never seen "Constantine." But Keanu deserved an Oscar for his work in "Point Break." Riveting performance.


----------



## mainaman (Jan 6, 2012)

I find all transformers movies pretty entertaining.
Just watched The change up , very funny and perfect to kill time.
The hangover II was ok


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw Hangover a while ago, some parts I found funny, but not enough to watch the sequel. I might watch Shooter again. The Highlander movies might make the cut. Loved them when I was younger. There are a few Nick Cage movies I could watch again too.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally something we disagree on, Pierre. I can't stand Nick Cage! I have a theory that if you take Nick Cage out of any movie he's done and put Bruce Willis in his place, you get a REAL winner!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 6, 2012)

You probably have a point, I forgot about the Bruce Willis movies! Them, some Stallone, Chronicles of Riddick... Oh! Who remembers the Iron Eagle movies, Love Lou Gosset Jr! ( I know, I can't spell!  ) Them were some fun movies when I was a kid! Sly in Over the Top, good one against the world stuff there!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 7, 2012)

Pierre - Until you're ready to grow up and admit that "Point Break" is a good movie (including Keanu's turn as Special Agent Johnny Utah), this thread is dead to me.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 7, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Finally something we disagree on, Pierre. I can't stand Nick Cage! I have a theory that if you take Nick Cage out of any movie he's done and put Bruce Willis in his place, you get a REAL winner!



Not true. Raising Arizona would have sucked with Bruce Willis but Cage played it well. Other than that I do agree.

k.


----------



## unkajonet (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought "Wild at Heart" was an interesting turn for Nick


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 7, 2012)

When I am sick, I like anything to do with bank heists and stealing stuff or spy drama. The Oceans series, Bourne series, Taken, etc. I loved that old series Mission Impossible too -- maybe Hulu has it. In terms of stuff I could watch over and over.

* The Big Lebowski (and most Coen Brothers movies)
* Inglorious Basterds
* Fight Club
* Taken is getting up there in the list
* Last of the Mohicans (and most Daniel Day Lewis movies)

I have also watched Band of Brothers a few times.

But nothing trumps comedy. Margaret Cho, Zach Galifianakis, Demitri Martin, Louis C.K., and Mike Birbiglia are my current favorites and all have HBO or Showtime specials. 

k.


----------



## jmforge (Jan 7, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> Like Rick I also love old Schwarzenegger movies. I also love some of Stallone's old ones, Cobra in particular is a classic cheesy 80s film. I dunno why but I love the old 80s cheesy action films. I think it's because they have a certain integrity about them. They aren't trying to be something they're not. I also love the original Miami Vice tv series, but it isn't really cheesy, when I have some time on my hands I always go through it all on dvd


Oh, please. I lived in Miami at the time and watched the show, but it was a huge steaming vat of moldy, putrid Velveeta. Phillip Michael Thomas always looked like he had showered in Mobil 1.:lol2:


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 7, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> When I am sick, I like anything to do with bank heists and stealing stuff or spy drama. The Oceans series, Bourne series, Taken, etc. I loved that old series Mission Impossible too -- maybe Hulu has it. In terms of stuff I could watch over and over.
> 
> * The Big Lebowski (and most Coen Brothers movies)
> * Inglorious Basterds
> ...



+1 several times.

-AJ


----------



## jmforge (Jan 7, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> I saw Hangover a while ago, some parts I found funny, but not enough to watch the sequel. I might watch Shooter again. The Highlander movies might make the cut. Loved them when I was younger. There are a few Nick Cage movies I could watch again too.


Shooter is one of those not too uncommon movies where the supporting cast carries the film.


----------



## jmforge (Jan 7, 2012)

As a rule, I don't do chick flicks except to fast forward to the parts where one of my favorite little Hollywood pop tarts is in some stage of undress. But I will confess that if Amelie comes on cable, I will watch at least part of it every time. It is not a bad film, but a pretty good one, but I may have my man card revoked or at least suspended for some period of time because it is a chick flick in FRENCH!!!!!!:sad0:


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 7, 2012)

Not sure we are really talking bad movies here. 

I'm not sure I can watch Shooter. I read the book 4 times and am just too afraid of let down.

I like shoot em ups and comedies, especially stand up. Maybe not if I was in pain though, might hurt too much to laugh.

The ultimate shoot em up is Mean Guns with Christopher Lambert. That's not a recommendation by the way, just a statement of fact.

Movies I can always make time for:

The 5 Dirty Harrys
The 3 Spaghetti Westerns
Hero (subtitled)
The Killer (subtitled)
The Professional

There are others but those hit me right off the bat.

-AJ


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 7, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Pierre - Until you're ready to grow up and admit that "Point Break" is a good movie (including Keanu's turn as Special Agent Johnny Utah), this thread is dead to me.



Ok, ok, it was da bomb! Johnny Utah,  good times, especially the scene where he bails outta the plane after Patrick. That and the night surfing scenes!


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 7, 2012)

Amalie is amazing. Be proud. 

But if you want to feel better, just watch La Femme Nakita in French after it and all will be fine 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh I didn't know we were doing recommendations! I'll give some thoughtful SciFi and standup recs.

Aside from the more on-the-beaten-path stuff, I'd say:
Primer
Dark City
ANYTHING AT ALL EVER by the Coen Brothers--best directors alive(though not scifi)
The Fountain
The Mist(not SciFi, but my other favorite director, and MIND BLOWING plot)

Standup:
Mitch Hedberg
Louis C K
Jerry Seinfeld
Robin Williams
Dave Chappelle
Ron White


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 7, 2012)

Btw, Drunk History on the internet is hugely funny.

k.


----------



## steeley (Jan 7, 2012)

[/IMG]here is two good ones.



[/IMG]


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 7, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Ok, ok, it was da bomb! Johnny Utah,  good times, especially the scene where he bails outta the plane after Patrick. That and the night surfing scenes!



It take a big man to admit when he has made a mistake. 



mr drinky said:


> Btw, Drunk History on the internet is hugely funny.



I hadn't seen these. Genius.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 7, 2012)

Wouldn't call these bad, just fun:

If you're going for fun action flicks, "Tank Girl"--a female lead, SF, and Malcolm MacDowell as the villian.
Bruce Willis--The Fifth Element--Great SF with a lot of humor("Die Hard" was drek.)
Agree on the only worthwhile Nicholas Cage movie--"Raising Arizona". One of the funniest intros ever.
Classic Mel Brooks--Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein (woof!). 
Bad old Made-for-Tv: Evil Roy Slade. John Astin is just a funny, funny man. You'll love it or hate it. 
Airplane/Airplane II/Kentucky Fried Movie--some dated/politically incorrect material, but "Airplane" is still one of the funniest spoofs ever. We were watching recently and only just figured out the soundtrack for the jet was actually a prop plane. And don't call me Shirley. "A Fistful of Yen" (KFM) is a GREAT sendup of "Enter the Dragon".


----------



## cnochef (Jan 7, 2012)

When it's just me and the TV, I gravitate towards manly epic type movies such as Ben Hur, The Longest Day, The Dirty Dozen, The Great Escape, Das Boot, Saving Private Ryan, Apocalypse Now, Godfather I and II.

If I have a whole day, I might do a marathon watching session of one of my favorite series like The Sopranos, Band of Brothers, OZ, The Wire or Dexter.

My all-time go-to movie that I can watch anytime/anyplace and especially when sick is the excellent film The Shawshank Redemption.

I agree about the Coen brothers excellence but my fave is O Brother Where Art Thou? I truly believe that George Clooney is an incredible talent as both actor and director, perhaps the best of our generation.

Everybody has their secret shame movies too and mine are mostly really bad comedies like Grandma's Boy, Little Man, White Chicks and the granddaddy classic of them all Hudson Hawk.

With regards to comedians, my favorite by far is Ron "tater salad" White. That guy kills me!


----------



## ecchef (Jan 7, 2012)

They Live! One of the best fight scenes ever.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 7, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Finally something we disagree on, Pierre. I can't stand Nick Cage! I have a theory that if you take Nick Cage out of any movie he's done and put Bruce Willis in his place, you get a REAL winner!



Valley Girl included?


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 7, 2012)

******* said:


> Oh, please. I lived in Miami at the time and watched the show, but it was a huge steaming vat of moldy, putrid Velveeta. Phillip Michael Thomas always looked like he had showered in Mobil 1.:lol2:



I love it. I was only born in the mid 80s so I don't remember much about that time and I think that's why I like it. It's a really cool show and despite the way they dress being a bit silly looking now, it was a proper serious programme and if you just take it for what it is, it has aged pretty well. Maybe part of the reason for my love of it is the fact that the weather here will never come close to that of Miami, and also the big long streets with the car chases were and all that, don't get that here either


----------



## jmforge (Jan 7, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> I love it. I was only born in the mid 80s so I don't remember much about that time and I think that's why I like it. It's a really cool show and despite the way they dress being a bit silly looking now, it was a proper serious programme and if you just take it for what it is, it has aged pretty well. Maybe part of the reason for my love of it is the fact that the weather here will never come close to that of Miami, and also the big long streets with the car chases were and all that, don't get that here either


We liked it back then because it was shot in our hometown and shot beautifully like a movie. If nothing else, the show looked great and usually had pretty good music and some fun guest stars.


----------



## jmforge (Jan 7, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Wouldn't call these bad, just fun:
> 
> If you're going for fun action flicks, "Tank Girl"--a female lead, SF, and Malcolm MacDowell as the villian.
> Bruce Willis--The Fifth Element--Great SF with a lot of humor("Die Hard" was drek.)
> ...


You are one of the few people that has actually seen Evil Roy Slade. Lol. I saw it in a hotel in London in 1985 and loved it. We couldn't find it on Tv or video for years. How can you go wrong with cheesy TV comedy straining John Astin, Dick Shawn and Milton Bearle? You are right aboutnKentuckynFried Movie. You could not get away with some of the very politically incorrect skits in that film today, even with an NC-17 rating . Lol


----------



## jmforge (Jan 7, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Amalie is amazing. Be proud.
> 
> But if you want to feel better, just watch La Femme Nakita in French after it and all will be fine
> 
> k.


Lol. I did watch it. Anne Parrilaud was HAWT!! Lol


----------



## joec (Jan 7, 2012)

Some of my recent favorites are Takers, Cowboys & Aliens and Warrior. Now Takers is a cops and robber thing that is pretty intense. Cowboys & Aliens I wasn't going to see but got the DVD for Christmas and was really surprised how entertaining as well as historically accurate for guns and such of the cowboys. Now I'm not a fan of Mixed Martial Arts films but Warrior has a real story and the MMA is basically just a means to guide one through the movie. Takers is on one of the Premium channels, while the other two are available on DVD or rentals. They are also on Pay for View but much cheaper to rent from a box.


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't think any "bad" movie list is complete without "Kung Fu Hustle"...which I found to be hilarious.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 7, 2012)

Any votes for the "Final Destination" series?


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 7, 2012)

Quintessential quirky movie list:
http://strawberryanarchy.blogspot.com/2009/09/unique-quirky-film-list.html


And for those of you who liked Amelie, try Avenue Montaigne.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 7, 2012)

Adding another Liam movie to the list is "Unknown" another good suspenser is "Vantage Point"


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 7, 2012)

Is this with Devon Sawa? I've never heard of it, tho' I like the idea of Rube Goldberg killing machines. ;-) Speaking of Rube Goldberg...this is the best one I've ever seen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52ZNZ_Sxs5A&feature=related


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 7, 2012)

One that I can watch over and over is "The Blues Brothers". Really funny and the best sound track ever recorded.
For adventure, "Tampopo".


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 7, 2012)

Hate Blues Brothers. Looove Tampopo. ;-)


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 7, 2012)

Don't forget Eat Drink Man Woman. I sometimes load the DVD and just watch the opening cooking scene. ;-)


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 7, 2012)

******* said:


> You are one of the few people that has actually seen Evil Roy Slade. Lol. I saw it in a hotel in London in 1985 and loved it. We couldn't find it on Tv or video for years. How can you go wrong with cheesy TV comedy straining John Astin, Dick Shawn and Milton Bearle? You are right aboutnKentuckynFried Movie. You could not get away with some of the very politically incorrect skits in that film today, even with an NC-17 rating . Lol



Yeah, ERS was one of the hubby's favorite movies. He scanned the TV guide every week for years until it came on and we got a gritty vhs tape of it. It's on dvd at amazon now. 

I grew up in Miami, too--HATED Miami Vice. The worst was seeing "Miami Vice" houses--with the ultra-modern architecture--pop up in older neighborhoods with spanish style homes. If you must watch Don Johnson, check out "A Boy and His Dog"--which is a great bad movie.

Other great "bad" movies:
Batman--the original with Adam West. Confound it, the batteries are dead! Although Lee Meriweather can't compete with Julie Newmar and Eartha Kitt as Catwoman.
Monty Pyton and the Holy Grail (best of the python movies, IMO)
Army of Darkness. Best of the Evil Dead series. Bruce Campbell at his prime. Although he'll be eyecandy when he's 90.
And to get in touch with your feminine side--George Hamilton in "Zorro"


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 7, 2012)

And to get in touch with your feminine side--George Hamilton in "Zorro" 



*Zorro the Gay Blade. Haven't laughed at George Hamilton so hard since Love at First Bite. Lauren Hutton didn't hurt the film a bit either. ;-)*


----------



## jmforge (Jan 7, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Yeah, ERS was one of the hubby's favorite movies. He scanned the TV guide every week for years until it came on and we got a gritty vhs tape of it. It's on dvd at amazon now.
> 
> I grew up in Miami, too--HATED Miami Vice. The worst was seeing "Miami Vice" houses--with the ultra-modern architecture--pop up in older neighborhoods with spanish style homes. If you must watch Don Johnson, check out "A Boy and His Dog"--which is a great bad movie.
> 
> ...


Here is a horrific Miami flashback from the 80's. Do you remember when that rich Arab bought that huge house in one of the super upscale waterfront neighborhoods and proceded to paint pubic hair on the Statues?


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 8, 2012)

******* said:


> Here is a horrific Miami flashback from the 80's. Do you remember when that rich Arab bought that huge house in one of the super upscale waterfront neighborhoods and proceded to paint pubic hair on the Statues?



No, I got out of there in the early 80s. I DO remember Cristo wrapping the keys with pink plastic to look like water lillies. That was horrific enough.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 8, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> One that I can watch over and over is "The Blues Brothers". Really funny and the best sound track ever recorded.
> For adventure, "Tampopo".



+1 tampopo


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 8, 2012)

Quest for the Holy Grail, and any of the Monty Python movies were a hoot! My wife doesn't get it. I also like Mr. Bean shows! Got to be in the mood though. Been reading Calvin and Hobbes comics. Laughed so hard it hurts!


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 8, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Quest for the Holy Grail, and any of the Monty Python movies were a hoot! My wife doesn't get it. I also like Mr. Bean shows! Got to be in the mood though. Been reading Calvin and Hobbes comics. Laughed so hard it hurts!



Have you read Terry Pratchett? Imagine Tolkien done by Monty Python...

Rowan Atkinson is hysterical. Used to have a manager who looked just like him. Kinda acted like Mr. Bean, too.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 8, 2012)

I wish that someone would do a Disc World movie.


----------



## mainaman (Jan 8, 2012)

I really liked Ip Man 1 & 2.
Also if you are into shows, then I'd recommend 
Spartacus: "Blood and sand" and "gods of the arena"
Weeds
True Blood


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 8, 2012)

No movies today, spent most of it sleeping... any one seen 300?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 8, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> ... any one seen 300?



Yes. Awesome.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 9, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> I wish that someone would do a Disc World movie.



"The Color of Magic" with Sean Astin (2009) was kinda lousy.

"Hogfather" (2008) is GREAT--one of our favorite Christmastime movies. 

"Going Postal" (2010) is out--haven't seen it yet. 

There are a couple of animated films that are pretty bad.


----------



## mainaman (Jan 9, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> No movies today, spent most of it sleeping... any one seen 300?


it is a classic IMHO


----------



## ejd53 (Jan 9, 2012)

If we are talking really bad movies, I just laughed my way through Ed Wood's "Plan 9 from Outer Space" not too long ago. Truly inspiring:groucho:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, this might get me banned, but the absolute, all time worst chain me down, nail my feet to the floor, cut off my eyelids, bolt my head to the wall, mount the tv to my face to make me watch it worst movie ever..... Fargo! Oh my God, that show would suck the stink out of a mountian of crap!

Loading 300 as I type! AND playin' on my new 'puter  ! Look at me multitask!


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 9, 2012)

Tonight on Turner Classic Movies channel is "The Last Man on Earth". Vincent Price against a plague of vampire zombies.
Should be memorable!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 9, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Ok, this might get me banned, but the absolute, all time worst chain me down, nail my feet to the floor, cut off my eyelids, bolt my head to the wall, mount the tv to my face to make me watch it worst movie ever..... Fargo! Oh my God, that show would suck the stink out of a mountian of crap!


Hey -- is that a knock against southerners?!? :eyebrow:

And don't respond with a "you betch'a", either! :lol2:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 9, 2012)

No sir! No knock whatsoever! Buy Holy crap! That movie blew more than Katrina! (The hurricane  )


----------



## swarfrat (Jan 10, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Tonight on Turner Classic Movies channel is "The Last Man on Earth". Vincent Price against a plague of vampire zombies.
> Should be memorable!



Great flick, perfect for kicking off a remake film festival:

The Last Man on Earth
The Omega Man
I Am Legend

Yojimbo
A Fistful of Dollars
Last Man Standing

Seven Samurai
The Magnificent Seven
Battle Beyond the Stars

and oh so many more...


----------



## jmforge (Jan 10, 2012)

300 is the ultimate cheese log!!! Note to the guys at the studio checking for historical accuracy. Xerxes was the king of the most powerful empire in the Western World, NOT a 7 foot tall drum major in a San Francisco gay pride parade.:lol2: Also, the Immortals were not pointy toothed zombies dressed up in Kabuki masks. You also might want to look into that whole "Spartans fighting for freedom" thing too.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 10, 2012)

Meet the Spartans and Epic Movie. I believe 2% each on rotten tomatoes.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 10, 2012)

Tonight on TCM is Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## shankster (Jan 10, 2012)

"Tonight on TCM is Dr. Strangelove."

Great movie,one of my favorites. I just saw Fail Safe the other day which is a serious cold war movie that was released after Dr.Strangelove.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 10, 2012)

Hard to believe that no one's mentioned "Shaun of the Dead."


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 10, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Hard to believe that no one's mentioned "Shaun of the Dead."



Easily one of my favorites!


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 10, 2012)

Noone has mentioned it because this is a "bad movie" thread!:groucho:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 10, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Noone has mentioned it because this is a "bad movie" thread!:groucho:



The thread title is "Bad movies!", but I thought Pierre asked, "What movies do you guys gravitate towards when its just you and the screen?".

(Apologies to Lucretia for the "guys" reference.)

Rick


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 10, 2012)

Very true Rick, but, being as the pain meds are damn near out of my system, I have the mental reserves to entertain other "bad" options. One that was a let down, now officially a bad movie, was the last Resident Evil movie. I liked the earlier ones as your typical zombie slasher movie, but this last one tried too hard. I think it was Resident Evil - Extinction


----------



## jmforge (Jan 10, 2012)

Probably the only time that Stanley Kubrick ever beat anyone on a release date. Of course, it helped that he sued director Sidney Lumet, the author of the source book and screenplay and the studio for plagiarism of his source novel, Red Alert in order to delay the release of Fail Safe because he knew the first film out would probably do better.....and he was right. It came out 8 months after Dr. Strangelove and didn't do all that well. :lol2:.


shankster said:


> "Tonight on TCM is Dr. Strangelove."
> 
> Great movie,one of my favorites. I just saw Fail Safe the other day which is a serious cold war movie that was released after Dr.Strangelove.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 10, 2012)

Anything with zombies falls under the "bad" category by default. :wink: Shaun of the Dead is a great bad movie.

Has anybody seen "Frankenhooker"? I it saw years ago on a business trip and wanted to subject the spouse to it, but have never seen or heard of it again. Typical boy meets girl, boy runs over girl with lawn mower, boy kills hookers for replacement parts (with upgrades). 

(No worries, Rick. "Guys" is pretty gender neutral IMO. And no s/he, please!)


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 10, 2012)

When it is just me and the screen: war movies -- or I buy an TV season of something on DVD like Alias or Arrested Development and watch show after show after show.

k.


----------

